# Happy Birthday GB



## Alix (Jan 24, 2013)

I know you don't visit here very often anymore, but you are still in my thoughts as I wander through the boards. I made your Bolognese just a little while ago to rave reviews. 

Hope your day was amazing!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2013)

GB, Happy Birthday.  We miss you around here.  I hope all is well with you and the family.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday, GB!


----------



## vitauta (Jan 24, 2013)

happy birthday, gb!  you are a very special guy, who deserves a b-day to match.  swing by and pay us a visit here at dc once in a while, would you...and bring along some family pics w/you for the photo gallery?  hope you are well and life is good for you and yours....

it seems to be homecoming week here, with surprise visits from bolas and luca--two of our other much-missed dc mias....


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2013)

happy birthday, geebs!!!

hope you and you family are well.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday GB


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow thanks everyone. What a nice surprise to see this and all of you. Life has taken some crazy turns that has taken up all my time. I don't even think I cooked anything for well over a year. Thankfully I am starting to break out of that and pick up my knives again. It is great to see you all again. Even though I have not been here I never stopped thinking of all the great folks here!

And as requested by Vit  These are the latest shots of my kids taking advantage of the new outdoor skating rink they just built down the road. And for my pleasure that is also the location the hotdog truck, which has hundreds of awesome toppings to pick from, decided to set up shop.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2013)

GB, it's amazing to see how much your children have grown.  They are beautiful.


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Andy. They amaze me each and every day.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy birthday! I love the purple hat


----------



## Alix (Jan 25, 2013)

Hope you're oiling up the shotgun. Rachel is going to bring all the boys running! She's a stunner. 

Get those knives sharp and come back with some kitchen tales. ((((GB))))


----------



## vitauta (Jan 25, 2013)

i hope your birthday was a happy day, spent with loved ones, making happy memories. so nice to have you stop by, gb, and thank you for sharing pictures of your lovely children with us.  their fresh faces shine with beauty and sweetness, like winter blossoms.  nature has been most generous....


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy belated birthday GB! Wow, it's so good to see you again. We've really missed you so please don't be a stranger!


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Today in the mail I got a gift from my brother and sister in law. The found this really cool salt store and got me a number of salty gifts. The main part is a large Himalayan salt slab. It is heated in the oven and then once hot you cook your veggies, meat, fish, etc. directly on the slab and no need to season the food because the slab does it for you. I made bok choy with garlic on it for dinner and it was great. It will take some getting used to because it is a small cooking surface so you need to go in small batches. The other thing is there is little to no sound which will take some trial and error to figure out how things are coming along. It is very cool though and looks awesome.

They also got me a salt sample with a variety of types. The hickory smoked is my favorite, but I was always a sucker for hickory smoke. 

The coolest part though were the two tequilla shot glasses made entirely of Himalayan pink salt. The can be frozen for tequilla or heated for a hot shot or used room temp. Once the kids go to sleep I will have to "inspect them for damage".


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lovely photos, thank you for sharing


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Kylie!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 26, 2013)

GB said:


> Thanks everyone. Today in the mail I got a gift from my brother and sister in law. The found this really cool salt store and got me a number of salty gifts. The main part is a large Himalayan salt slab. It is heated in the oven and then once hot you cook your veggies, meat, fish, etc. directly on the slab and no need to season the food because the slab does it for you.



There's a restaurant in our area that serves Kobe beef carpaccio on a hot salt slab. Yummy. Enjoy!


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2013)

Now that sounds good GG!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 26, 2013)

The kids look great!  How fast was the shutter speed on the camera to get a pic of your boy?


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautiful pics GB. So nice to see you here!


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How fast was the shutter speed on the camera to get a pic of your boy?


The scientists at CERN are still working on the answer to that question PF.


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Somebunny.


----------

